# I love..



## Blake Bowden (Oct 24, 2008)

This site:

http://americanrhetoric.com/


----------



## owls84 (Nov 6, 2008)

I like this. I am big on speeches. So I have to ask....Who in your opinion is the best speaker you can think of? 

I personally love Martin Luther King Jr. I feel he had such emotion in what he was talking about. I actually have 4 of his speeches on my MP3 player and listen to them regularly.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 6, 2008)

Winston Churchill.


----------

